# Digit Fast Track Books



## piyush.gupta84 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi All,

I recently saw the digit fast track books and found them to be quite impressive. Is there any way I can get those online or can i get these books from last issues?

Specially I want Fast Track book of July containing information on Mac OS.

Regards,
Piyush


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2008)

piyush.gupta84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently saw the digit fast track books and found them to be quite impressive. Is there any way I can get those online or can i get these books from last issues?
> 
> ...



contact digit....or get them from digit june's DVD


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

You can find all of Digit's old Fast Tracks in the DVDs of special issues- June and December.


----------



## piyush.gupta84 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

Thanx for the reply. Can u please tell me how can i find these special DVDs of June and December?? 

Regards,
Piyush


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are not available now, although you can check in your local newsstand if the June issue is available. You can buy the December 2008 special issue when it comes to the stands.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 21, 2008)

First of all Wrong Section..second do as beta testing said.


----------



## sreesiddu225 (Nov 7, 2008)

hi i want maya fasttrack book


----------



## azzu (Nov 8, 2008)

^ then y not Buy it ???


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

bought digit after 3 months very happy to see the coloured fast track...


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

Borrow if you can't buy. Or wait if you can't borrow.

I don't think that this december digit will print there previous issues and their fast tracks. Because In the website I saw them selling their old issues.


----------

